# New food..



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok I bought a bag of Natural Recipe today. I have not opened it yet bc he still had a full bag of Eukanuba. These dog foods are in my budget. I read about mixing before u completely switch the foods. I read the ingredients to Nature Recipe and they seem alot better than Eukanuba and has more protein. What's y'all's take on Natures Recipe? Better than Eukanuba?

Sent from my iPhone


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think it's better than Eukanuba  and if it fits into your budget that's great!
Editing to add: It's nature's recipe, right? I think found at petsmart or petco?


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes nature recipe 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I suppose it is an improvement over Eukanuba, but I don't know that it's a drastic improvement. It is maybe one step up. But definitely better than Eukanuba.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> I suppose it is an improvement over Eukanuba, but I don't know that it's a drastic improvement. It is maybe one step up. But definitely better than Eukanuba.


I just don't know what to buy my budget is basically what they [email protected] petsmart/petco.. So what do I get? It's so frustrating!😩


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Lmojeda said:


> I just don't know what to buy my budget is basically what they [email protected] petsmart/petco.. So what do I get? It's so frustrating!&#55357;&#56873;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


What kind of price range are you looking for? I'm going to assume you're buying aprox a 5lb bag? What are you comfortable paying and I bet we can be better help  I honestly don't know how much the Nature's Recipe is.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So it looks like it runs about $13 bucks a bag, does that sound right? I'm thinking Fromm Gold may be in the same price range, if not a bit better priced and it's a wonderful product. (I prefer the four star but its closer to 15 a bag). Do you have any pet food boutiques, or locally owned petshops around you? Do you only have petco/petsmart?

Sometimes holistic vets offer wonderful food options that they sell if you can't find anything else, tractor supply and feed stores are also a great resource. Would you be interested in mail ordering at all?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You clearly are very loving and concerned about Louie, please don't feel you aren't doing enough for him. I sense some distress. Just get him the best food you can afford. You will find it takes a while to get through a bag., so you will find it may not be as expensive as you may think. As you are looking for new food awhen you use up what you bought, research the various foods within your budget and get the best one. See what is available, don't buy, research, then go back and buy. Sometimes, dog boutiques will have samples you can try. They may have great prices on high quality food, it never hurts to check around. This is a process, and remember no food is good if Louie won't eat it, and maltese are very cat like in being finicky eaters. Goodluck. Also make sure you discuss your concerns with your vet.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> So it looks like it runs about $13 bucks a bag, does that sound right? I'm thinking Fromm Gold may be in the same price range, if not a bit better priced and it's a wonderful product. (I prefer the four star but its closer to 15 a bag). Do you have any pet food boutiques, or locally owned petshops around you? Do you only have petco/petsmart?
> 
> Sometimes holistic vets offer wonderful food options that they sell if you can't find anything else, tractor supply and feed stores are also a great resource. Would you be interested in mail ordering at all?


I only have petsmart/petco.. We do have a feed store bc I'm in west Texas😉 but I can do some research. I wouldn't be against ordering online just scared of shipping cost.😁


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> You clearly are very loving and concerned about Louie, please don't feel you aren't doing enough for him. I sense some distress. Just get him the best food you can afford. You will find it takes a while to get through a bag., so you will find it may not be as expensive as you may think. As you are looking for new food awhen you use up what you bought, research the various foods within your budget and get the best one. See what is available, don't buy, research, then go back and buy. Sometimes, dog boutiques will have samples you can try. They may have great prices on high quality food, it never hurts to check around. This is a process, and remember no food is good if Louie won't eat it, and maltese are very cat like in being finicky eaters. Goodluck. Also make sure you discuss your concerns with your vet.


Thank you will do!💛💋


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I totally agree with what Walter said! Buy the best you can afford! I hear a lot about a dog food that's available at tractor supply company called 4health, and it's often recommended on dog food forums I post on for a decent food on a budget  

Taste of the Wild use to be highly recommended before the recalls.

I try to look into a company who has had very few or no recalls at all-but do what you are comfortable with.

Some of my favorite brands are: (and you can google these)

Fromm
Nutrisource
Petfresh (can be found at petco, petsmart, and local grocery stores, you might check into it and see what you think it's a little different from kibble  )
Canin Caviar
Earthborn Holistics
Acana - not bad but for the price I would go with Fromm

You'll have to check the prices of the above mentioned food for your area and see if any of them fit for you. 

Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com is a fairly popular site to order dog food from, they have free shipping on orders $49 or more.

I wish I had that link to the 2012 list of dog foods approved by the whole dog journal-but I think a few brands on that list have been recalled this year too so if you google it and find it, I would read up a bit on whatever you decide on.

For our little pooches I like to stay 30% protien or less-so don't forget to check labels and if you find a dog food that fits in your budget that you like, you might check the protien levels on a couple different recipes to make sure you have room to rotate in.

These are just suggestions, Nature's Recipe is an improvment from Eukanuba, if it works in your budget and the others do not, that is completely understandable-just do the best you can and from the sounds of it that's exactly what you are trying to do  you can't ask for more than that!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I totally agree with what Walter said! Buy the best you can afford! I hear a lot about a dog food that's available at tractor supply company called 4health, and it's often recommended on dog food forums I post on for a decent food on a budget
> 
> Taste of the Wild use to be highly recommended before the recalls.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I will defiently do that before I buy a new bag. I just want Louie to have the best I can provide for him 💛💋💋


Sent from my iPhone


----------

